# The world’s biggest ever strike, India, 28th February 2012



## ska invita (Jan 24, 2012)

Deserves its own thread I think:



> On February 28th 2012 over *100,000,000* Indian workers will come out on strike. Workers from many unions and sectors are trying to gain improvements in areas such as, pay, pensions, and employment rights.
> 
> The strike has come because workers have said 'enough is enough', after two years of the government refusing to negotiate with unions on any issue. Indian's are sick of the rich getting richer, record economic growth, whilst 400 million people have not got a pot to piss in.
> 
> ...


----------

